# bright green algea



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

this bright green is taking over the glass sides of my tank every 3 days what to do ???


----------



## fishe4 (Apr 17, 2007)

some info would be good m8, what are your water parameters like? water change intervals, light times? etc


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

SILICA, might be one of the reasons (see article below)

http://advancedaquarist.com/issues/jan2003/feature.htm

Hope this might help you


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you are going to get algea on your glass, nothing you can do about it. just buy one of those magnetic brush things and clean it off.


----------

